# New Forgeworld Assault Marines



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Just got the new Forge World newsletter, they're releasing mk 2 and mark 5 assault marines as complete kits 
see here
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff

Chris


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

LOVELY! I may actually use them for my Khorne Raptors.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

...

Dark Eldar have been out for how long now? What's taking them so long.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Excellent looking Models. Might have to get me some of those methinks 

Loving the Twin Chainsword and Twin Bolt Pistol variants of the MkV Armor.

SGMAlice


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

Why MkII, MkIII is cooler


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Rathios1337 said:


> Why MkII, MkIII is cooler


Probably because MkIII is the "Crusade" pattern fluff wise it would probably e considered more important.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Ooh, new shiny. I'm glad I haven't put my FW order in yet. Hmm, Mk II or Mk V? Decisions, decisions.... I may just pick up the other armors and just swap backpacks.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Awesome. Now when are my puppies going to get their models...?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Think I might replace the chain swords with chain axes, maybe put some of the Forgeworld World Eater heads on them to convert them into my raptors, might even have to give them a banner for the icon, then again if I can find another way to represent the icon then I'd rather not have them carry a banner about.


----------



## Jormungandr (May 11, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Think I might replace the chain swords with chain axes, maybe put some of the Forgeworld World Eater heads on them to convert them into my raptors, might even have to give them a banner for the icon, then again if I can find another way to represent the icon then I'd rather not have them carry a banner about.


FW have a range of brass-etched emblems, and im pretty sure Khorne is one of them, and they look really good when they're on and painted (Ive used the UM ones before, they're awesome!)


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't like them much. They look like something you'd fight on Fallout.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Orochi said:


> Don't like them much. They look like something you'd fight on Fallout.


Always one lol. 

I think there really nice looking miniatures £32 is quite a lot but i suppose when you factor in the armour which is £20.40, the jump packs alone would prob be £10-£12 if sold separately (i hope they do eventually) and then the weapons which would be another good £8, so that would be what £40 altogether so when you think of it like that £32 is a decent price.

Cant wait to get my hands on em, more rapters and vanguard vets i think. :biggrin:


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey I love these Mark V guys!! I need to pick some up eventually for the post-heresy loyalst World eaters I want to do.

Doc


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

They look epic (and I don't mean very small). Might have to get some of those Mk V


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

They look sweet, i am too involved in building my Chaos Army to buy them but they are nice figures.

Also those Chaos Dwarf fiugers are also sweet especially the Chaos Dwarf Iron Daemon.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I hate those jump packs, great models i just hate the turbine style (Dad was a turbine engineer and he did love to bang on about work), but they look like they will "bitz" up quite nicely, Also they are a big fuck you to the indie sculptors who have been hawking "heresy" era shite for the past few year


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I hate them. I think that the jump packs look too much like someone tied a couple of bins to the guys back and now he flies.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> ...
> 
> Dark Eldar have been out for how long now? What's taking them so long.


Rumor has it Dark Eldar will be facing off against the Elysians in a battle of speed in IA 12. The flying hammer vs the flying sword, who will win? Probably DE if the 0 wins 3 loss record for the Elysians is any indication.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

All I can say - is about ****ing time!

Ive been waiting for kits like these for years - I cant wait to see if they do the other marks + other squads (eg tactical/veterans).


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

I always liked the original style jump packs. These Marines will be great for my planned small force of Space Sharks. Just need them to do the wacky Terminator Armour mentioned in the Badab books.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Fuck the armour i just want the back packs! 

Cheers easy on making decent raptors!


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

I've never really liked MK. V, good looking minis but I would have preferred MK. IV Assault marines instead....


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Scathainn said:


> I've never really liked MK. V, good looking minis but I would have preferred MK. IV Assault marines instead....


Word. Mark IV Assault Marines would have been something to celebrate. Hopefully they will make some of those.

Another thing that strikes me with these sets (and the other, non-assault marine sets) are the lack of differently posed legs. Getting 2 different poses in a set of 5 marines is somewhat underwhelming in my opinion (for the price) and was one of the reasons I didn't by any complete squad when they released the other marines either.

Now, if they released a MK IV squad and/or just the close combat weapons (and pistols) as an upgrade sprue I'd buy a couple of those for sure. I guess I'll have to wait for B&K to get some so I can buy the weapons from there


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

it wouldnt be too difficult to put some mk4 assaulters together FW already have quite alot of MK4 marine parts already.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

xenobiotic said:


> I guess I'll have to wait for B&K to get some so I can buy the weapons from there


Hint hint. :biggrin:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

bitsandkits said:


> it wouldnt be too difficult to put some mk4 assaulters together FW already have quite alot of MK4 marine parts already.


Hey mate, the order with the banner poles and icons hasn't arrived, so I Just thought I'd let you know after what was said during past conversations 

Your message box is full up btw, can't send you any messages which is why I did it here.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Geist said:


> Rumor has it Dark Eldar will be facing off against the Elysians in a battle of speed. The flying hammer vs the flying sword, who will win? Probably DE if the 0 wins 3 loss record for the Elysians is any indication.


OOO

Cheeky. I can't wait. Hopefully they will receive something wondrously tortuous.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

What do you think would be best/look the best for some Khorne World Eater Assault troops? I like the MkII but they seem to be really old where as the MkV is what Kharn wears (minus parts :wink.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Saw these at FW open day and man, they might be twice the price of GW assault marines, but they are twice as cool!!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

These are indeed nice, but I have to say the Mk.III 'Iron' armour is still my favourite; it just looks tougher and tank-ier than the other Marks to me.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

They're really getting into the Pre-Heresy sort of stuff, I approve!


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

hope they have pre-heresy devastor squad anyway's pre-heresy blood angels or raven guard anyone?


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Hope they make Iron Armour on them-Maybe even some Pre-heresy Terminators


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Vanchet said:


> Hope they make Iron Armour on them-Maybe even some Pre-heresy Terminators


Pre-heresy terminators would be awesome!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Pre-heresy terminators would be awesome!


And some pre-Heresy Terminator weapons to go with them, like the ones in the _Visions of Heresy_ book; some of the storm bolters wielded by the Terminators in there are mint.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

DestroyerHive said:


> Awesome. Now when are my puppies going to get their models...?


You're only going to get one at most, perhaps a couple of upgrade packs, or perhaps a generic space marine kit to which the Space Wolf upgrade pack can be applied to.

And yeah, they look shit. Much prefer the new style Jump Packs.

As to the new Terminator's - FW have stated that Tyberos' armour is not the start of a new design of Terminator's. I know theyre hardly the Cataphract pattern armour, but it's something to think about.

It also seems to be a design team all on their own within the FW team from my experiences I've had recently with them.

So; you've got Imperial Armour, then Warhammer Forge, followed by Pre-Heresy 40K teams. I'm just hoping for an equivalent design team for Warhammer Forge.

There's a scope available for Roman Style troops - the Reman Legions, and with stories of Nagash and Sigmar from Time of Legends, I'd like to see infantry from those time periods - i.e Non Undead Nehekharan's (including living, non Statue War Sphinx Ushabti of Geheb, Lizard Scale Armoured Warriors of Rasetra (and Thunderlizards), Lybaras War Balloons and Air Galley's, Dragon stave armed Lahmian elites, and a still living Nagash/Arkhan/Settra), Unberogen/Teutogen Tribesmen (think non-chaos marauders), and, most importantly for me, Cathay armies.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the great thing about FW is they can pretty much do what they like (with permission) and if its popular GW will plunder it and make it into plastic, so its win win. I think all too often GW dont take enough risks, though i admit they have got better lately with trying new units out and it seems to be working.


----------

